# Car registered cat d with no settlement legal?



## gtturbo87uk (Sep 2, 2014)

I was in an accident 6 months ago which was not my fault. I was sat stationary at a red light when someone ploughed into the back of my car causing damage. The assessor said it would be a cat d following the damage. I am still waiting for a payout as the 3rd party are still disputing the damage. I done a hpi check on my car and it came up as cat d. Is this legal considering I am still awaiting payment? The car has been devalued dramatically and I have no money. Any help from someone with legal knowledge would be appreciated.


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Surely the insurance can't write it off and apply the marker before paying out or at least settling the claim?.

How can it be an insurance write off if the insurance hasn't paid out..


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

If they haven't paid out then they can't put a marker on it, get onto your legal people from your insurance and get them to force the third party insurance to pay up or remove the marker.


----------



## gtturbo87uk (Sep 2, 2014)

That's what I thought, I don't think the marker can be removed once put on. My company are trying to say it's legal. Will probably have to go to the ombudsman the accident was over 6 months ago.


----------

